# How much does a bucket of crickets weigh??



## Helikaon (Jul 3, 2010)

lol i had to get some photos if you were creeped out by insects it would be your worst nightmare. Lots of mouths to feed = lots of insects. not quite a full bucket this time. 















need to get someone to breed these for me, roaches are easier. 
:lol:


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 3, 2010)

:O.................

How many animals do you feed with that many !? haha


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 3, 2010)

A heap of blueys and a few beardies are the lucky ones that get those, what i dont use i freeze for the blueys. especially as alot of them are currently brumating and not eating. so stocking up for spring and summer.


----------



## Sel (Jul 3, 2010)

Yum Yum!!

Do you breed the Crix? I breed woodies, and i thought crix would be the same..and one day i tried to breed them, and they all died lol now i realise they are not as easy as woodies..all my lizards will eat woodies including my gecko so i dont need the crix really anyway 
Ill swap you some snails for some crix


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 3, 2010)

haha yeah crickets are buggers theres to many things to worry about with breeding them, so yeah i dont breed them either i breed roaches though cause they are easy. so im gonna stop getting crickets and just breed my own roaches. lol i do need snails


----------



## Sofolknclose (Jul 3, 2010)

More like how much deos a bucket of crix like that cost????


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 4, 2010)

I try no to think about that part...


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 4, 2010)

Mate, I would love to see the collection of animals that ate that many crickets  are there pictures in your album ?


----------



## the jungle guy (Jul 4, 2010)

cheers for the pm i tried to reply but says your inbox was full, im tryin that tomorrow with the with any luck it will work and save me a fortune in wastage atm 


thanks


----------



## Sel (Jul 4, 2010)

Oooo i froze some roaches yesterday, this thread just reminded me to get them out!! haha


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 4, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Mate, I would love to see the collection of animals that ate that many crickets  are there pictures in your album ?



nah mate dont think there is any photos in my album, they go to feed my blueys mainly and i have a few beardies as well. but yeah have about 80-90 blueys, easterns, westerns and centrals and alpines. they pig out on them usually fed with roaches, mealies dog food and a blue tongue pellet food. so yeah


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 4, 2010)

*faints* 80-90 :O


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 4, 2010)

80 - 90????????

Ok that makes my 30 adult dragons seem sane , LOL


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 4, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> 80 - 90????????
> 
> Ok that makes my 30 adult dragons seem sane , LOL


 

lol what can i say, i have a problem.......


----------

